# I'm gone for a week........



## ABbuggin (Jul 31, 2009)

Just wanted to let everybody know that I'm going camping for a week. I am leaving in a few hours and will do my best to all my PM's. If you don't get a reply, dont worry about it, I'll contact you as soon as I come home. B)


----------



## ismart (Jul 31, 2009)

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## d17oug18 (Jul 31, 2009)

be safe and dont let the bears get you lol


----------



## Rick (Jul 31, 2009)

Have fun.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks yal. I just answered the last PM that I could, I'm in a hurry now to leave.  I'm gone for good now. :lol:


----------



## ABbuggin (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm officially back. I had a great time.  Best of all, my brother did a wonderful job "bug sitting" for me. Not one casualty. :blink: I did make him a _*very *_ detailed care sheet lol.


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 7, 2009)

ABbuggin said:


> I'm officially back. I had a great time.  Best of all, my brother did a wonderful job "bug sitting" for me. Not one casualty. :blink: I did make him a _*very *_ detailed care sheet lol.


Glad to see you back, AB... and glad you had a great time camping! It's nice to get away once in a while.  You're lucky to have a live-in bug sitter who is competent and willing to do the job! Your "_*very*_" detailed care sheet made me smile, hehe!


----------

